
Pixel Slate tablet mode lag attributed to rounded UI elements in Overview, fix i - panda88888
https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/01/02/pixel-slate-tablet-mode-lag-attributed-to-rounded-ui-elements-in-overview-fix-is-on-the-way/
======
panda88888
Bug report link here:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=903486...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=903486&q=jank%20overview&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Stars%20ReleaseBlock%20Component%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified)

Apparently the rounded corner mask is causing performance issues/stutter even
on Chromium running on high spec'd machines.

